# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اريد طباعة كتاب لكن مكتبة جرير صدمتني

## علي عبدالله الشهري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بإختصار قمت ولله الحمد والشكر بتأليف كتاب اجتماعي بسيط وسهل الفهم

لكن الى الان لم انته من الكتاب

بحثت في الانترنت ووجدت الإستغلال الكبير والطمع من دار النشر والموزعين

فقلت في نفسي سأقوم بنشر الكتاب على حسابي وسأبدأ بـ 500 نسخة

ووجدت كثير من المؤلفين يتعاملون مع دار نشر خارج الخليج مثل لبنان او مصر ولا اعلم لماذا ؟؟

وهل يعقل انه ليس لدينا دار نشر معروفة ومضمونة وليست جشعة ؟؟

اعجبتني دار مدارك كتبها جيدة وجودة الورق عالية لكن لا اعلم كم التكلفة

لكن اريد ان يكون الكتاب مثل كتاب ( كخة يابابا ) او ( تغريدات في السعادة والأمل ) 

للكاتب عبدالله المغلوث

كم تتوقعون تكلفة الكتاب الواحد اذا كان على حسابي الخاص ؟

تخيلو هربت من دار النشر والتوزيع لجشعهم الفاضح وبقي لي المكتبة اخترت مكتبة جرير كبداية

لكن صدمت حين سمعت ماقاله لي الموظف المختص في الكتب العربية

ان نسبة ارباح مكتبة جرير من الكتاب 50 % ؟؟

لايهمني المال قدر مايهمني عدم الإستغفال وكأن الدار والمكتبة هم من سهروا وألفوا

السؤال هنا اذا كانت دار النشر ستتولى الطباعة والنشر والتوزيع على نفقتها كم ستكون نسبة ارباحها

وانا من سكان الدمام هل يوجد لدينا فرع في وزارة الاعلام لأخذ فسح الطباعة ؟

ماهي نصائحكم في بداية نشر الكتاب ؟

ارجو الإفادة من الكتاب فأنا جديد في هذا الشأن ولم اتخذ القرار النهائي في طريقة النشر

سواء على حسابي الخاص او عبر دار نشر

افيدوني بارك الله فيكم واسف على الإطالة

----------


## علي عبدالله الشهري

للرفع ربي يسعدكم

----------


## علي عبدالله الشهري

معقولة مافيه احد يفيدني :(

----------


## حمد محمد

لعله يفيدك هذا الموضوع

----------


## حمد محمد

باختصار هي تجربة أن تنشر كتابك من موقع lulu بحيث يطبع الكتاب عند الطلب وبالمواصفات التي يريدها المشتري

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

حياك الله أخي .
بالنسبة لدور النشر فهي موجودة وبكثرة في السعودية ولكن قد يكون هامش ربحها أعلى ممن هي خارج السعودية أحياناً .
ولكن تذكر أن هنالك مكتبات خاصة في فن معين كالدور الشرعية والدور الخاصة بالروايات ونحو ذلك ومنها الدور العامة .
بالنسبة لكيفية التعاقد مع الدور فهناك مواضيع قرأتها وفيها فوائد لكل مؤلف يعزم على نشر كتابه تجدها في ملتقى أهل الحديث لكني لا أذكر رابط الموضوع بالتحديد .
اذا تريد نصيحة أخي أقترح أن تذهب لأقرب معرض للكتاب وهناك ستجد أكثر من مندوب لكل دار وقم بعرض كتابك عليهم كأن يكون منسوخ على قرص وضع عنوانك للمفاهمة .
بطبيعة الحال أي دار تطلع على كتابك وتعتقد أنه سيحقق ربح مادي فستعرض عليك الطباعة على حسابها وان كان خلاف ذلك فستكون على حسابك الشخصي وللعلم الدور تطبع الكتاب الذي يحقق مبيعات أكثر وليس الكتاب ذو القيمة العلمية فعدم طباعتهم لكتابك لا يعني ضعفه علمياً .
بالنسبة لمكتبة جرير فهي دار طباعة ونشر ولديها من التسويق الجيد جداً فلو طالبت بمثل هذه النسبة فأعتقد أنها دار تستحق وهذه مجرد وجهة نظر واذا تريد رأيي الشخصي اطبعه من خلالهم لأجل انتشاره واجعل عقدك معهم لمدة  معلومة أو عدد معلوم من الطبعات وبعد انتشار كتابك ونجاحه فهنا تستطيع تملي شروطك من منطلق قوة .
أخيراً أخي كثير من الدور لاتنشر كثيراً على حسابها بسبب أنننا شعوب لانقرأ في الأعم الأغلب .

----------

